# Chegar em o chegar a



## famores

Amigos, tengo problemas con el verbo "Chegar" me confundo. No sé si se dice "chegar em Quito" o "Chegar a Quito".......  "Chegar em casa?"


----------



## penha

Em portugês, o verbo chegar rege a preposição a. A exceção é a expressão chegar em casa.

Penha


----------



## famores

penha said:


> Em portugês, o verbo chegar rege a preposição a. A exceção é a expressão chegar em casa.
> 
> Penha



Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Arsenio

Yo también tengo problemas con el verbo "chegar".
   Os trascribo la frase entera, a ver si le encontráis sentido:

   (Eu) cortei caminho pelos campos para *chegar à nacional à luz de "Mortes" *para voltar para casa.

   ¿Me podríais traducir la frase entera?
    Muchas gracias.


----------



## will.espmx

Arsenio said:


> Yo también tengo problemas con el verbo "chegar".
> Os trascribo la frase entera, a ver si le encontráis sentido:
> 
> (Eu) cortei caminho pelos campos para *chegar à nacional à luz de "Mortes" *para voltar para casa.
> 
> ¿Me podríais traducir la frase entera?
> Muchas gracias.



(Yo) corté camino por los campos para llegar a la luz de la nacional "Muertes" para volver a casa.


----------



## Arsenio

Muchas gracias, "Will.espmx". 
Me quedo con tu traducción, aunque me parece un poco forzada para encajar el giro "chegar à nacional à luz de Mortes".
 A ver si sale algún otro "forero" con su propia versión.


----------



## Carfer

penha said:


> Em portugês, o verbo chegar rege a preposição a. A exceção é a expressão chegar em casa.
> 
> Penha


 
Excepção, no português do Brasil. No de Portugal diz-se _'chegar a casa', 'chegar a Quito'_.


----------



## will.espmx

Arsenio said:


> Muchas gracias, "Will.espmx".
> Me quedo con tu traducción, aunque me parece un poco forzada para encajar el giro "chegar à nacional à luz de Mortes".
> A ver si sale algún otro "forero" con su propia versión.



Bueno para que yo traduzca correctamente, ¿puedes darme el contexto completo?


----------



## will.espmx

Arsenio said:


> Yo también tengo problemas con el verbo "chegar".
> Os trascribo la frase entera, a ver si le encontráis sentido:
> 
> (Eu) cortei caminho pelos campos para *chegar à nacional à luz de "Mortes" *para voltar para casa.
> 
> ¿Me podríais traducir la frase entera?
> Muchas gracias.



Mira! Hasta yo que soy lusohablante nativo no pude comprender completamente la expresión en negrita que pusiste tu. Pero vease si comprendes este nuevo intento:

(Yo) corté camino por los campos para _*llegar a la nacional a la luz de "Muertes"*_ para volver a casa.

Talvez  la parte en negrita quiere decir que la (¿Calle?) nacional es cercana a la (¿Calle?) "Mortes". 
El contexto de la frase es sustancial para una buena traducción.​


----------



## Istriano

_Chegar em casa_ não é nenhuma exceção.
Na língua formal escrita não existe_ chegar em_,

na língua falada e na literatura modernista se faz distinção entre:

1.
_chegar a _(que significa_ chegar até_):  chegar até/a Portugal

e

2.
_chegar em_ (com sentido de _entrar em_):  chegar no Brasil, chegar em casa.


Portanto:
_chego em casa, vou lá em casa, __ saiu na rua, caiu no chão, sentou na mesa_ (na lingua falada),
_chego a casa, vou lá a casa, __saiu à rua, caiu ao chão, sentou-se à mesa _(na língua escrita formal).






> No Brasil, entretanto, usa-se muito a preposição em (exclusiva, diante de casa 'lar': c_hegar em
> casa_, _e não chegar a casa_), como aliás também com outros verbos de movimento.
> Pode colaborar para isso a tendência de considerar o estado e o repouso ('lugar onde') em vez do movimento ('lugar para onde') "
> … a pessoa que chega já se julga no lugar e troca o adjunto adverbial de lugar para onde pelo de lugar onde:
> '_Quando ela chegou na porta da cozinha…'_ (Alencar)" (Nascentes, 1960: 59). Segundo Nascentes, essa
> regência ocorre em Euclides da Cunha, Taunay, Vicente de Carvalho, Simões Lopes Neto,
> Humberto de Campos, Amando Fontes, Rachel de Queiroz, José Lins do Rego, entre outros. As
> pesquisas de Lessa e Barbadinho confirmam amplamente esse brasileirismo nos autores modernistas.
> Lessa transcreve 19 exemplos de chegar em contra 10 de chegar a. _"Já se tolera o chegar em, na língua escrita"_
> (Elia: 111).


(Dicionário de regência verbal, Celso Pedro Luft)


Então é como... _Que pasó ~ Que ha pasado _em espanhol latinoamericano.
Não é que a gente não use _chegar a_, usamos, mas existe uma diferença entre _chegar em (casa) _e _chegar a (um acordo)._
Não é que em espanhol latinoamericano não se use _¿qué ha pasado? _- é que existe uma diferença entra a língua falada
(que prefere _¿Qué pasó?_) e a língua formal escrita (que acha mais elegante usar os tempos à castelhana: _¿Qué ha pasado?_).
Os jornais brasileiros preferem _chegar a_ bem como os jornais argentinos adoram o tempo composto:_ ¿Qué ha pasado?_


----------



## sorollexiste

Istriano said:


> _Chegar em casa_ não é nenhuma exceção.
> Na língua formal escrita não existe_ chegar em_,
> 
> na língua falada e na literatura modernista se faz distinção entre:
> 
> 1.
> _chegar a _(que significa_ chegar até_): chegar até/a Portugal
> 
> e
> 
> 2.
> _chegar em_ (com sentido de _entrar em_): chegar no Brasil, chegar em casa.
> 
> 
> Portanto:
> _chego em casa, vou lá em casa, __saiu na rua, caiu no chão, sentou na mesa_ (na lingua falada),
> _chego a casa, vou lá a casa, __saiu à rua, caiu ao chão, sentou-se à mesa _(na língua escrita formal).


 
Muuito boa a resposta!!


----------



## Arsenio

Hola, amig@s:

    En español también decimos "llega a (casa, calle, etc.)" Ahí no tengo problemas.
    Lo que me interesaba era cómo traducir "llegar à nacional à luz de "Mortes". 
     El texto completo es:

     "Às 17 h 45, deixei meus camaradas, cortei caminho pelos campos para chegar à nacional à luz de "Mortes" para voltar a casa". 

    Mi versión, con vuestra ayuda, es:

    "A las 17 h 45, dejé a mis compañeros, atajé por los campos *para llegar a la nacional a la luz de "Mortes" *para regresar a casa". 

    Lo de "luz de Mortes" es lo que me tiene un tanto confuso.

   Un saludo cordial desde Navarra (España).


----------



## sofieamundsen

¡Hola, Arsenio!
Creo que es porque la expresión "à luz de" no puede ser traducida literalmente en este caso. Por lo que he entendido, "nacional" es el nombre de una calle, pero no puedo imaginar a que se refiere la palabra "Mortes".
¿No tienes ninguna otra información sobre el texto que nos pueda ayudar?


----------



## Arsenio

Muchas gracias por tu rápida respuesta, "sofieamundsen". 
    Lo siento pero el párrafo original no da más de sí. Se trata de unos niños que están jugando en el campo. Uno de ellos deja a sus compañeros y... el resto de la frase es como os he señalado antes.

   De nuevo, un saludo cordial


----------



## famores

Istriano said:


> _Chegar em casa_ não é nenhuma exceção.
> Na língua formal escrita não existe_ chegar em_,
> 
> na língua falada e na literatura modernista se faz distinção entre:
> 
> 1.
> _chegar a _(que significa_ chegar até_):  chegar até/a Portugal
> 
> e
> 
> 2.
> _chegar em_ (com sentido de _entrar em_):  chegar no Brasil, chegar em casa.
> 
> 
> Portanto:
> _chego em casa, vou lá em casa, __ saiu na rua, caiu no chão, sentou na mesa_ (na lingua falada),
> _chego a casa, vou lá a casa, __saiu à rua, caiu ao chão, sentou-se à mesa _(na língua escrita formal).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Dicionário de regência verbal, Celso Pedro Luft)
> 
> 
> Então é como... _Que pasó ~ Que ha pasado _em espanhol latinoamericano.
> Não é que a gente não use _chegar a_, usamos, mas existe uma diferença entre _chegar em (casa) _e _chegar a (um acordo)._
> Não é que em espanhol latinoamericano não se use _¿qué ha pasado? _- é que existe uma diferença entra a língua falada
> (que prefere _¿Qué pasó?_) e a língua formal escrita (que acha mais elegante usar os tempos à castelhana: _¿Qué ha pasado?_).
> Os jornais brasileiros preferem _chegar a_ bem como os jornais argentinos adoram o tempo composto:_ ¿Qué ha pasado?_




Muchas gracias por esta excelente ayuda....


----------

